# Standard Genetic tests



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, So after Ki-ki is either titled or working on it and has reached her 2nd heat, I want to make sure that all testing is done that needs to be done. So far she is

8yr guarantee for SA and Addisons
3 yrs for hips, she will be OFA'ed at 2 yrs 
and she is VWD clear by parentage 
I will have her Cerf Certified as soon as there is a clinic near me, there is a cluster show in Sept I am taking her to so, she will have it done there at the latest.

What other tests do you recommend?? I am planning on using Bio-Sensor program for the pups as well, has anyone else used this if so, could you tell me how well it works. Thank you


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

It seems that you have a lot of the bases covered. Are you currently showing Ki-Ki in confirmation now? If you want to check what elese you should test your baby for, here's a link to poodle club of america's health page.

http://poodleclubofamerica.org/health.htm


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> It seems that you have a lot of the bases covered. Are you currently showing Ki-Ki in confirmation now? If you want to check what elese you should test your baby for, here's a link to poodle club of america's health page.
> 
> http://poodleclubofamerica.org/health.htm


Ki-ki will be competing in rally/obedience and agility, I may show her in conformation, but I have no real plans to do so now. If I do show her it will be in UKC so that I can show her in a sporting clip as it is easier to maintain and a prefered cut of mine. Thank you for the link, I will check there, but I found that there are tests for VWD type 1,2,3 ect, do I need to have her checked for all???? It does not say on any site I have found.


----------



## Agilestandard (May 29, 2009)

My Australian Cattle Dog's parents was "cleared by parentage" for VWD but she has it. So yes, have her checked. 
Just Curious, what titles does she currently hold in Rally and Agility? Did you buy her from a breeder Specifically for these sports, and if so which breeder? I am looking fo a breeder that is active in agility for my next poodle. Thanks in advance


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Agilestandard said:


> My Australian Cattle Dog's parents was "cleared by parentage" for VWD but she has it. So yes, have her checked.
> Just Curious, what titles does she currently hold in Rally and Agility? Did you buy her from a breeder Specifically for these sports, and if so which breeder? I am looking fo a breeder that is active in agility for my next poodle. Thanks in advance


Thank you, I will make sure to get the tests done...I am going to go through VetGen has anyone used them? If so, what did you think of the service? She does not currently hold any titles, I just got her about 2 weeks ago, I did not get her from the breeder, she was given to me by a friend of mine who originally got her for Conformation, but she lacks the confidence for the ring right now and she has other dogs that she is focusing finishing and decided to let her go. Kiara is gaining confidence by the day here so I see her excelling at whatever task she is given. She decided to give her to me rather then having her spayed and adopting her out because she is a very nice bitch, sound as well as obedient, she does need training though, I am going to start that soon with a pro trainer, I have started basics here at home. She stayed on as Co-Owner so that her health guarantee's stay in effect. 

I think after she starts competing her confidence will be raised and she may do well in the ring, but that is not my main focus with her. I am sorry I can not help you with a future breeder, I do not believe Kiara's breeder works in agility, she comes from mainly hunting lines, so no help there. I hope you are able to find one though, and thanks for the advice, she is my first for Rally/Obedience and agility, so I am looking to have LOTS of fun! Any advise you or anyone else that has experiance with it would be greatly appriciated! The training facility I will be taking her to is awsome, and the instructors are great, so I think she will not have a hard time catching on. I took my Conformation dogs there for handling classes.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I Bio Sensor test my pups as well. See my page;http://www.patriotpoodles.com/Biosensor.html
I've also used VetGen. They are pretty quick.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thestars said:


> I Bio Sensor test my pups as well. See my page;http://www.patriotpoodles.com/Biosensor.html
> I've also used VetGen. They are pretty quick.


This is really neat, I've never seen that before! cool


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Ok, So after Ki-ki is either titled or working on it and has reached her 2nd heat, I want to make sure that all testing is done that needs to be done. So far she is
> 
> 8yr guarantee for SA and Addisons
> 3 yrs for hips, she will be OFA'ed at 2 yrs
> ...


Hips
CERF (Every year)
VWB
SA (Every two years or so)
NE
Thyroid (Every year)
Degenerative Myelopathy

On top of this, I think it is a good idea to wait until a Standard Poodle bitch is older before you breed. By waiting until a Poodle is 3-4 yrs old, you have a better idea of overall health and temperament. There are many things that we can not test for: Addisons, Epilepsy, JRD, Bloat, CAH, cancer etc and waiting lets you see if your bitch stays healthy, if her littermates stay healthy, and it her parents stay healthy. 

There are lots of things to do with your poodle before you breed and I think it makes you a better breeder to actually put titles on your dogs to prove that they are worthy to put back into the breed pool.

RE Bio-Sensor.... I don't do this, but my puppies are whelped in my family room and they are handled multiple times a day the entire 8 weeks they are in my home. I think this program was developed because so many puppies are whelped in kennels where they receive very minimal human contact. The one thing I would NOT do is put my puppies on any sort of cold wet towel. A puppy's body temp can drop quickly and this is just asking for trouble with a newborn puppy, in my opinion.

BTW... I don't know what this means:

8yr guarantee for SA and Addisons
3 yrs for hips, she will be OFA'ed at 2 yrs 

What do you mean?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Hips
> CERF (Every year)
> VWB
> SA (Every two years or so)
> ...


It means that there has ben no family history of either problem for generations so they are extending the health guarantee to 8 yrs for the SA and Addisons so that if it pops up in those 8 years the health guarantee will still be in effect, its just a reassurance that they stand behind the health of thier dogs, and the 3 yr on the hips is the same so that if the new owner does not get them OFA'ed right when they turn 2 that it gives a little extra time for it to be done and still have the heath guarantee in effect, again just another way they are standing behind their lines.

The JRD I did happen to find a test facility for that here 

http://www.dogenes.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=80&products_id=74 

It is a canadian based company but they do international testing. It is on the pricier side, but if it will give the markers and give me the comfort in knowing if mine carries the gene for it, I will feel better. All my other tests I am going to be ordering through OFA, or getting them at and OFA certified facility, the closest place to me for the SA tests is in LA, it a ways 

http://www.pathodgin.com/

I spoke with Dr Hodgin and he gave me all the links for instructions and documents I needed to have my personal vet get the punch(s) ready for shipping to him and everything, he was VERY helpful. I got his name from the OFA website, he did say it is recommended for SA about every 2 years starting at 2 years of age, since it is a problem that usually shows up in older dogs not pups.

I have already located the closest OFA certified clinic to me for her X-Rays for her hips itis over 3 hrs, but hey, we like road trips LOL! So long as it is on our time LOL! Frostfire and I are probably going to be taking the trip together with our poodle posse LOL!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Hips
> CERF (Every year)
> VWB
> SA (Every two years or so)
> ...


One more thing, the Thyroid is Addison's right, just confirming, I was told that it is not really healthy to have them tested for that unless they are showing signs of it....do you have yours tested yearly? Have they shown any ill side effects? Is it hard on the dogs?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> One more thing, the Thyroid is Addison's right, just confirming, I was told that it is not really healthy to have them tested for that unless they are showing signs of it....do you have yours tested yearly? Have they shown any ill side effects? Is it hard on the dogs?


The thyroid test is to check for thyroid function. We are increasingly seeing poodles with thyroid issues so it is a good test to run. Traditionally we just did the T4 test, but now many people are sending samples off the Dr. Jean Dodds for a more complete scan. It is a simple blood test.

There currently is no pre-test for Addisons, only a test to see whether or not your dog is actively having an Addisonian episode. 

The JRD test is bunk. OFA won't list the results because they say the test is not accurate. A bunch of us ran out and had our dogs tested when the test 1st became available. Now, I don't know many people who do it. 

As far as guaranteeing for 8 yrs for Addisons and SA, does that mean that you will refund a buyer's money? Also, I'd love to see a pedigree on your dog. I'm always looking for healthy lines.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

How do you find health clinics at dog shows ? or where can you go to get these test done ? 

We need to get Enzo's hips and elbows checked and sent to OFA for prelims 
We are going to use vetgen for his vWD test and I think we can get his SA test at our vet. 

How much does hips and elbows cost usually ?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> How do you find health clinics at dog shows ? or where can you go to get these test done ?
> 
> We need to get Enzo's hips and elbows checked and sent to OFA for prelims
> We are going to use vetgen for his vWD test and I think we can get his SA test at our vet.
> ...


The health clinincs are usually posted 

http://www.vmdb.org/upcomingCERFclinics.html

http://www.offa.org/clinics.html

Enzo is only a year, so he is not eligible to have his hips certified and registered with OFA for another year, and as far as the vWD, I would recommend getting that from OFA

https://secure.offa.org/cart.html

as well as the DM and NEwS since with all the testing there is a $15 registration fee for OFA to register them, you would actually be paying the $55 for VetGen and then the $15 for OFA anyways, so it is $5 cheaper just to get it from them since the registration fees are included (I believe). 

Hips:

https://secure.offa.org/hdappbw.pdf

here is the registration paperwork for OFA and the fee's are listed. I tried to find the list of OFA certified clinincs, they will list them by area I will keep looking I found it once so I will try to find it again for you and put it here. Hope this helped


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> Enzo is only a year, so he is not eligible to have his hips certified and registered with OFA for another year, and as far as the vWD, I would recommend getting that from OFA


I know they wont be eligible for OFA this is why I said prelims , my mentor suggested we have the checked around 12months then again when he is 24 months

Thanks for the eye cerf link there is a clinic that is around 30-40mins away  

I looked at OFA before I posted and saw the OFA clinics none are in my area for august or sept, or OCT 

where else could you go to get this done ?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I know they wont be eligible for OFA this is why I said prelims , my mentor suggested we have the checked around 12months then again when he is 24 months
> 
> Thanks for the eye cerf link there is a clinic that is around 30-40mins away
> 
> ...



I swear I found a list of OFA certified vets listed by state somewhere and that is how I found the one I have lined up for Ki-ki. 

http://www.offa.org/hipproc.html

Any vet can do them, but if they are not formilure with the OFA procedures, I have heard they may not take the best x-ray which can cause the readings to be off. I am looking still I will let you know if I find it again.


----------



## poodlepuppygurl (Aug 23, 2009)

I need help withthis tuff too.I plan on breeding my parti female in about a year or two.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> I swear I found a list of OFA certified vets listed by state somewhere and that is how I found the one I have lined up for Ki-ki.
> 
> http://www.offa.org/hipproc.html
> 
> Any vet can do them, but if they are not formilure with the OFA procedures, I have heard they may not take the best x-ray which can cause the readings to be off. I am looking still I will let you know if I find it again.


P4P I finally got to talk to another breeder in my area and she told me that there is a vet in Monrovia that is one of the orginal Drs who started OFA  So I guess if we can't find any clinics at the dogs shows will be taking Enzo to this vet.


----------

